# Creature Catalog gallery - looking for artists!



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

I hear that some of you are eager to get in on this.  The Creature Catalog's gallery hasn't had much new art in some time, so I was hoping to fix that little problem. I've polled the members of ENWorld to see what they want (although ideally, though not necessarily realisitcally, we wouldn't mind having art for all of our conversions besides those which have appeared in the Tome of Horros), and I'm satisfied with what they want to see first.  In time, I will add further selections to this thread, but I think this will be a good start. I'm including art from various D&D products for reference purposes - but what we want to see is your rendering! So, choose your medium, color or B&W, and show us what you've got. 

Note to mods: if it is not cool to link to these images this way, then please replace them with the following link: http://www.geocities.com/kbozman74/gallery.html thanks for understanding.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

As a surprising first place, the CC fans want to see their favorite celestial beings get their own art.  And I thought these guys loved their fiends so much.  

Agathion 
These helpful spirits are found in multitudes on the Upper Planes, where they seek to serve good beings. There, they appear in their natural humanoid form, looking somewhat like an elf with luminescent skin and bright, shining eyes. Males and females are equal in size and power.

Lights
Lights are energy creatures, champions of good that inhabit the Upper Planes. They seem to be composed of swirling mists of light that shift shapes constantly. From a distance, lights are sometimes confused for lantern archons. Lights, however, are significantly more powerful celestial stewards. Looking deep into a light, a creature can see its interior; a chaotic rainbow of colors that changes rapidly and randomly. Rumors imply that good-aligned creatures that look at this colorful nimbus will see a memory of their finest moment in life, whereas evil creatures will see the life they could have led if they had made better choices.







Archons:
I don’t have any pictures for the Archons, but there are pictures of them in the Planes of Law boxed set if anyone would care to do the honors...?  

Warden Archons
Wardens appear as large humanoids with the head of a grizzly bear. Their hands have the shape of human hands, but end in claws. Their eyes are tiny and bright like those of bears, and show the creature’s intelligence. Though they have the senses and strength of a bear, they do not share its unpredictable temperament, and are herbivores. Though they usually communicate telepathically, they often do speak vocally with bears. Warden archons wear only collars and arm bracers.

Sword Archons
Sword archons appear as ordinary humans, but with large feathery wings instead of arms. They have silvery hair, and eyes that glow with an inner light. They all wear collars, leg greaves, and breastplates.

Throne Archons
Throne archons appear as 10-foot tall, golden skinned humanoids with fair hair, clad in armor. They wear helmets and carry powerful swords, and are protected by breastplates that radiate a soft light. Thrones only consume special nectar derived from combining the praise of lesser archons with celestial fruits found in the Seventh Heaven.

Tome Archons
Tomes look like winged humans with the head of a hawk, just over 8 feet tall in height. They cover their bodies with armor, as a sign that their primary purpose is to defend their layer. It is believed that tome archons subsist on ambrosia, the distilled essence of the joy felt by all petitioners of Mount Celestia.

Guardinals:
Equinal
The equinal is the second most common type of guardinal, next to the cervidal. These powerful beings appear as large humanoids, nearly 8 feet tall, blended with characteristics of a draft horse. The face is very long and narrow, just like a horse. The upper bodies of these creatures are enormously strong for their size, and their fingers are as hard as iron, and can curl up into a hoof-like fist. Its long limbs are much like a horse's, with a reversed knee and true hooves for feet. Equinals have a long wild mane of horsehair from the peak of the hairline down to the center of their backs, and their legs are covered with short bristles.

Ursinal
Ursinals are bear-like humanoids that stand roughly 8 feel tall. Their thick bodies are covered in fur that might be of any color that a bear can be. Ursinals usually wear long robes though, and this fur is only glimpsed where it peeks out of the folds. An ursinal's hands are more like sharp-clawed paws, but are as nimble as any human hand. An ursinal's face is only slightly fuzzy, and has a pronounced muzzle and pointed ursine ears, but wears a compassionate and thoughtful expression.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Not surprisingly, the Creature Catalog’s small Dragon population was also high on the list.  

Adamantite Dragons
These dragons are enormous when compared to other dragons, and unbelievably powerful.  They are born with fully developed coats of adamantite, which shines with a brilliance that is awesome to behold, but painful to those with evil in their hearts.

Mercury Dragons
Mercury dragons are fast, relatively small (by dragon standards) creatures with long tails. They are very whimsical and make and change decisions quite often.
   At birth its scales are dull silver. As the dragon ages they become brighter, and at adulthood they take on a mirror finish.

Yellow Dragons
Yellow dragons love deserts, preferring areas of sandy, windswept desolation. They are most comfortable in daytime temperatures of 105 degrees and up, although they can easily survive subfreezing temperatures at night.    A yellow dragon’s scales at birth are tan in color, but slowly, as the dragon ages, change to a desert sand color. Their scales are dull and lackluster, but this is to their advantage for they do not reflect light very well. Their teeth and claws are of similar color.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Our resident obscure Devil Lords, the lesser-known Dukes of Hell, were also very popular on the poll.  I do not have any pictures of them (with the exception of Glasya who is in the original Monster Manual II).  They originated in Dragon Magazine #75-76.

Alastor
Alastor the Grim, the greatest pit fiend of all, serves Asmodeus as Hell’s executioner. It is said that if the Hell’s were swept away and Asmodeus could choose but one devil as a companion, that it would be neither consort nor lieutenant, but Alastor the Grim.
   Alastor appears as a normal pit fiend standing about 16 feet tall. His body is scarred and his wings are broken. Alastor never speaks.

Baalberith
The great pit fiend Baalberith acts as the Major Domo of Asmodeus’ palace in Nessus. He leads a small detail of eight pit fiends that safeguard the Keeper of the Records, Adramalech, at the behest of Asmodeus. Neither Adramalech nor Baalberith are pleased with this arrangement, as there is no love lost between them. Both keep their true feelings hidden, however, for fear of repercussion by the Overlord of Hell.
   Baalberith appears as a normal pit fiend.

Baalzephon
The great pit fiend Baalzephon is the Prime Minister of Dis, leading the vassals and armies of Dispater. He is almost always found in Dispater’s palace or at the right-hand of the arch-devil himself.
   Baalzephon appears as a normal pit fiend.

Caarcrinolaas
   Caarcrinolaas appears as a gray-brown furred humanoid with a dog’s head and yellow eyes. He has scarlet bat-like wings and upright, scarlet horns. His hooves are black and his forked tail is scarlet. In the center of his brow is a third horn. Taller than the other two, it stands straight up, and Caarcrinolaas can use it in combat, though he rarely, if ever, does. He wears +3 chainmail.

Focalor
   Focalor appears human—a thin, bearded, and middle-aged sage with power and heavy concerns—until he unfurls his feathered wings from his flowing robes or reveals his brown cloven hooves. He wears an iron gauntlet on his right hand as his badge of office.

Melchon
   Meclhon stands 6 feet tall and appears as a red skinned humanoid with upturned, bull-like horns; black, curling brows and beard. His hooves are black and he has large crimson wings.

Zimmimar
The great pit fiend Zimmimar leads 6 companies of osyluths in the service of Mammon. He serves as “protector” of Mammon’s palace on Minauros, and is thus almost always found there, or in the company of Mammon himself. Zimmimar does not like nor trust Bael or Focalor, though he keeps his suspicions to himself.
   Zimmimar appears as a normal pit fiend.

Baalphegor
      Baalphegor is a very beautiful cinnamon-brown skinned devil standing about 6 feet tall. Her eyes are the color of rubies and her small, leathery wings are black in color. She has no horns, but sports a small, slim forked tail. By folding her wings against her back and hiding her tail, she can pass for an exquisitely beautiful human.

Glasya
Glasya, as consort to Mammon, is one of the most influential and powerful of female devils. The fact that she is also the daughter of Asmodeus, the ruler of the Hells, strengthens her influence among the devils. She appears as an incredibly beautiful female with coppery skin and green eyes. Large bat-like wings protrude from her shoulders, and two small horns sit above her eyes.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Zuggtmoy, the Demon Lord (Lady?) who tends to be ignored by "official" sources, has a home in the Creature Catalog and is definitely recognized there.  Pasted below is a picture of this demon, from where she first appeared in the original Temple of Elemental Evil.

Zuggtmoy
Zuggtmoy appears as a puffball mushroom with a toadstool growing from its top. Four elephant-like legs support her body. The feet are suckered and allow her to climb even the slickest surfaces with ease. She stands about 8 feet tall and her mushroom-like neck is capped with a humanoid head with flattened features. Her eyes are large, round, and black. Her body varies in color (she can change color to suit her surroundings). Typical colorations are pale gray-white or brown-white. Four pseuodopods jut from her body. They are moss green to dull brown in color. Despite her plant-like form, she weighs in excess of 2,000 pounds.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

The Elemental Princes of Evil from the original Fiend Folio have always been a fan favorite, and they were indeed popular on this poll.

Cryonax
Cryonax is the Prince of Cold creatures and dwells in a huge castle of ice and glass, situated at the juncture of the Elemental Plane of Air and the Plane of Water. He appears as a 35-foot tall yeti with tentacles in place of arms. Each tentacle is covered with many suction cups.

Ogrèmoch
Ogrèmoch looks like an unfinished bipedal humanoid standing about 32 feet tall. His eyes are deep, inset, and dark and his mouth is the same. He has no apparent nose or ears. Ogrèmoch’s arms end in unfinished hands and his legs end in unfinished feet. He makes his lair in a great flat-topped mountain on the Plane of Earth.

Olhydra
Olhydra appears as a 35-foot tall humanoid composed of water. She has no discernable features (eyes, nose, etc.). She dwells in a great undersea castle on the Elemental Plane of Water.

Yan-C-Bin
Yan-C-Bin appears as a 35-foot tall air elemental and makes his home in a large airy palace on the Plane of Air.

Imix – well, I forgot that Imix had appeared in an official product already, and is not on the Creature Catalog.  But if you want to do an illustration of Imix anyway... be my guest.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Two new Slaad Lords debuted in Dragon Magazine #221.  Here they are for your viewing pleasure.  

Chourst
Chourst is the epitome of chaos and unpredictability.  He lives his life in a whimsical non-sequiter fashion, ripping someone to pieces one moment, then giving him a bouquet of flowers the next.  He finds the primordial soup of Limbo soothing, and spends most of his time there, but he will foray into other planes for a change of scene.  He is independent and self-centered in the extreme, and cares not for the affairs of other slaadi.  Chourst always appears as a gangly, 20 foot tall slaad with dry chalk-white skin.  If he has other forms, they are unknown.

Rennbuu
Rennbuu is a flamboyant, stylish slaad lord who appears as a gaunt, 12 foot tall slaad with skin of glowing, swirling, radiant hues.  Rennbuu sports an unusual long mane of stark white hair, and is usually clad in robes of scintillating colors.  Rennbuu is the youngest slaad lord, and is cruelly sadistic and malicious in his new powers.  He roams the planes, mischievously changing the colors of everything he sees, taking a perverse pleasure in disrupting the lives of others.  White drow and plaid dwarves are said to be a sure sign of his passing.


----------



## Kitsunekaboom (Apr 28, 2003)

Need the illustrations be in color?


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2003)

None of the pics are displayed. I think Geocities is one of these annoying hosts that don't want images to be linked from afar.

A workaround is to give the files a .txt extension (rather than .jpg, .gif, .png or whatever). Browsers usually recognize an image file from its header (the first "characters" in the file) rather than by its extension.

Edit: Another workaround, but for viewers, is to right-click on the "missing image" icon, select properties, copy the URL, paste it in the adress bar; then it displays, and when going back to the thread, the image is accessed from the cache and shown.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Kitsunekaboom said:
			
		

> *Need the illustrations be in color? *




whatever you like.    we like color stuff the best (so it seems!) but if you like working in B&W better, then go for that.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *None of the pics are displayed. I think Geocities is one of these annoying hosts that don't want images to be linked from above.*




yeah, that is pretty lame.   

oh well, at least you can see any image that *should* be here by clicking on the link in the first post.    and they are all reduced from a larger size, so if you do what gez recommended you should see them at full size.


----------



## Kitsunekaboom (Apr 28, 2003)

I have Cryonax done, where do these get sent? I'm kinda not proud of him, he doesn't look Quite bestial enough for my taste and I may take a second crack later. (Not that he's a favorite, he's just theo nly one on the list I particularly like, I have not unleashed myself on monster work in a looooooooooong time.)

Edit: Nevermind, didn't see the upload button before. >_<


----------



## Kitsunekaboom (Apr 28, 2003)

Here we go, Cryonax


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2003)

*Test*

If you see images there, this mean the .txt workaround works (of course, my own host, Free, isn't obnoxious, so I could keep normal image extensions).


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2003)

Kitsunekaboom said:
			
		

> *I have Cryonax done, I'm kinda not proud of him.*




You should try to do without the snowflakes, nor the little dudes. Falling snow is hard to draw, and when failed, detracts more than they add up. My two centimes.


(BTW, I found back the thread where I learned the .txt trick, it's over on boards.wizards: here: 
_*Edmynion, I'll e-mail you my smilies that I made. Please put them online so I can use them, pretty please?*
Just do what I do. Goto www.geocities.com and sign up for a free account. The upload stuff is easy, and you get lots of room (I seem to have 15 meg for free). Just to get an image to show up on these boards from Geocities, upload the file as a .txt and then link to the text file. The boards don't seem to care what the extension is, it just reads the data in it._)


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2003)

Not bad for a start!    The cryonax itself looks great.  The rest of the picture isn’t bad composition wise, but there are a couple of weak spots which Gez identified.  The snow is fine, but keep in mind: snow doesn’t fall in patterns.    to make it look more realistic, it should be staggered more, and probably with smaller flakes – unless the large flakes are a design element, which is OK really.  The mountains and terrain are just fine.  The animal that cryonax is grasping is fine, but a bit cartoony.  My only real criticism is the hunter figure in the foreground – it looks like it took about 2 seconds to do that.    have you tried working at a larger scale and scanning at a smaller resolution (or scanning at a higher resolution and lowering it before posting on the web)?  That makes it a lot easier to render detail on small figures like the hunter or the animal, and even to do the snow.  Better yet, if you know your way around photoshop, you can render these elements separately, and add them in bit by bit.
Just some suggestions, but you do have a good start there.


----------



## Babette (Apr 29, 2003)

*1+1*

Hello and Hi

i was wondering if you were limited in what you drew and if it matterred if there were varions of the same type.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2003)

hi!  thanks for the interest.  

well, as far as what you can do, you can pick from anything that i've laid out on this page, or if you'd rather be a free thinker (hey, you're an artist, right?) check out the link to our conversions at the top of the page, and pick from anything at all that you see on that list.    the creatures i've provided descriptions for on this page are merely the ones that were voted most popular by our fans.

as for variations of the same type, i'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## Babette (Apr 30, 2003)

*Variations*

can someone else do the same creature etc.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 30, 2003)

i was thinking you might have meant that.    the answer is YES!  why not?  there doesn't need to be a single definitive version.  if you like, you can even do your own version of something already in the gallery.  that's fine.  just don't be repititious on purpose.    but to answer your question this way: don't think that just because someone has already done it that you are excluded from trying your hand at it.  

Edit:  i should really say, though, to stick to the creatures on the "converted" page.  many of the creatures in the current gallery have been subsequently printed in one WotC product or another, and are thus not on the converted page any longer.  you can do creatures that have been in the Tome of Horrors, but we'd prefer to see those that haven't.


----------



## Liquide (May 4, 2003)

If you want me to I can remodel this pic into BAPHOMET if you like to that is.


----------



## BOZ (May 4, 2003)

ooh, wicked!  
baphomet is in the Tome of Horrors, but it would be ever so nice to see your version.


----------



## BOZ (May 7, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *Zuggtmoy, the Demon Lord (Lady?) who tends to be ignored by "official" sources, has a home in the Creature Catalog and is definitely recognized there.  I don't have a picture of this demon, but Zuggtmoy first appeared in the original Temple of Elemental Evil, and there may be a picture of her there.
> 
> Zuggtmoy
> Zuggtmoy appears as a puffball mushroom with a toadstool growing from its top. Four elephant-like legs support her body. The feet are suckered and allow her to climb even the slickest surfaces with ease. She stands about 8 feet tall and her mushroom-like neck is capped with a humanoid head with flattened features. Her eyes are large, round, and black. Her body varies in color (she can change color to suit her surroundings). Typical colorations are pale gray-white or brown-white. Four pseuodopods jut from her body. They are moss green to dull brown in color. Despite her plant-like form, she weighs in excess of 2,000 pounds. *




found a picture of Zuggy:


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 7, 2003)

Hope to be finished w/some of the insectoids soon


----------



## BOZ (May 7, 2003)

when you do, please post them here!


----------



## Terry Edwards (May 8, 2003)

*Beholderkin, Director and Crawler*

Here is my first donation to the creature catalog.  Although they are not listed above I noticed the beholderkin did well in the voting.  So here is my rendering of the director and crawler.

Terry Edwards

EnWorld Gallery
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## BOZ (May 8, 2003)

sweeeeet   

i was going to add them to this thread in the near future, just hadn't had the time to get to it yet.  awesome work!  i like your style.


----------



## BOZ (May 12, 2003)

*The Illithidae*

added a picture of the four known illithidae types to the reference gallery.

for full descriptions of these monsters, see the conversions: Cessirird, Embrac, Kigrid, and Saltor


----------



## Moulin Rogue (May 16, 2003)

My attempt at.... an EQUINAL.

The Leonal in the MotP establishes for me that these fellas wear clothing, but I wasn't sure what clothing to give it. I thought he might not look all that good in pants. I'm not sure about the colours for clothes and skin either.

The Equinal's description and Strength score makes it sound like his arms would be at least as ripped as yer typical over-the-top fantasy barbarian, but I hope I didn't make it look like his legs could never support himself. Let me know on that front too.


----------



## Babette (May 17, 2003)

*Baalphegor*

hello and hi 

This is my take on this demon
drawn with pacer and watercoloured pencils...


----------



## Moulin Rogue (May 17, 2003)

*whew* of the two female devils I decided to try Glasya. My version gives her a little more clothing than her official 1e portrait, I hope that doesn't disappoint anyone.


----------



## Babette (May 17, 2003)

*Focalor*

hello and hi 

could not find pic 4 badge of office...anyhow done with pacer and scanned as is


----------



## Babette (May 17, 2003)

*Glasya*

Hello and hi

heres my version of this demon...
calligraphy pen and watercolour pencil...


----------



## BOZ (May 18, 2003)

*faints dead away*  someone cast an evil spell on me.    (but for some reason i don't mind!)

i need to gather up some CC fans and get them to look at this stuff so i'm not the only one commenting.


----------



## Gez (May 18, 2003)

Lots of cute fiendish chicks. Nice! Also liked the beholder-kin.


----------



## Krishnath (May 18, 2003)

Loved the demonesses, and the beholder pic is nice. I'm ambivalent towards the Equinal though, might be because I think it's face looks like that of a camel. But it is still infinitly better than anything I could possibly do.


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2003)

Moulin Rogue said:
			
		

> *My attempt at.... an EQUINAL.
> 
> The Equinal's description and Strength score makes it sound like his arms would be at least as ripped as yer typical over-the-top fantasy barbarian, but I hope I didn't make it look like his legs could never support himself. Let me know on that front too.*




the upper body is great actually.  they're as strong as hill giants, right, but much smaller beings?  as for the legs, they look fine uncovered, but should probably be a bit more muscular (but smaller than the arms for sure).

Edit: Did you use Illustrator for these pieces?  the line style looks familiar from things i have done in the past.


----------



## Moulin Rogue (May 19, 2003)

Hehe... I can see the 'camel' comparison now, I wanted a nose that was vaguely human on a horse face and it kind of turned out that way 

And yes, these are hand sketches scanned and then traced in Illustrator.

I'll give the equinal another shot and maybe make some slight changes to Glasya's jewelry. In the meantime, my take on Melchon. This is how I imagine an official portrait hanging in an administrative office might appear, engaged in what I imagine devils do a lot of in their day-to-day machinations. I read Melchon's personality and I wanted to try to get at that stern outer appearance with a tinge of brooding, how'd I do?


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2003)

Moulin Rogue said:
			
		

> *And yes, these are hand sketches scanned and then traced in Illustrator.*




i called that.  

very administrative look on melchon there... who says all pictures of devils have to be action shots anyway?    maybe his poisoned greataxe hanging on the wall in back will subtly show that he is not one to be messed with.


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2003)

here is the next most popular choice on the poll.  if you like drawing females, why not try a not-so-evil one: the swanmay.  

Swanmay 

"Swanmays are special for their ability to transform into swans. These women are guided by their swan personalities. They are friendly with fey creatures and wood elves, and occasionally associate with druids and the rare ranger.

Swanmays in humanoid form appear as they did before their transformation, but may be recognized for what they are by their swan token. They normally carry the same items as a ranger does: light armor and assorted gear, as well as swords, daggers, and bows. These items do not transform with the swanmay into swan form, and thus must be hidden. The swan token becomes part of the swan's plumage, or perhaps worn on a leg."

here are three examples of swanmays:


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2003)

one more thing before i go.

if you've done an illustration and wish to rework it, please let me know when you have the final version.  as soon as i talk to blacksway on how to get the images uploaded into the gallery, i will begin doing so.


----------



## Babette (May 21, 2003)

*umining arghing*

Hello and hi

well i've done the ones i wanted to do..unfortunately not happy with Focalor or the sword archon...i may redo them.(undecided)

Baalphegor and Glasya i'm happy with but with Focalor-i'm not sure i like it and with my interpretation of the sword archon i failed to convey the inner  glow (with the eyes that is)...i found his wings/arms hard to do...anyhoo here is  the pic- drawn with pacer and watercolour pencil...fiddled a little with the scanner...
(was i to give him a sword...you know cause of his title-eh?)


----------



## Babette (May 23, 2003)

*Focalor 2*

Hello and hi 

Well i wasn't happy with focalor...then i decided to actually see what he looked like with a bit more effort...(oh the laziness)...so here he is looking finished...i'm happy with that


----------



## BOZ (May 24, 2003)

cool!  looks like a finished version of the original.  much better!    i like...


----------



## Moulin Rogue (May 26, 2003)

Reworked Equinal.


----------



## Moulin Rogue (May 26, 2003)

Slightly reworked Glasya.


----------



## Moulin Rogue (May 27, 2003)

Do you need a format other than .gif (and my real name?)


----------



## BOZ (May 28, 2003)

the formats you've posted in so far seem to work just fine.    and yes, your real name (if you want it posted on the site) would be helpful.


----------



## Clifford (May 29, 2003)

*Swan may*

Dose anyone besids me get the impression that an official WOTC swan may would be a presteige class?

cliff


----------



## BOZ (May 29, 2003)

it probably would.    i like mine better though.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 13, 2003)

added more art to the gallery


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 14, 2003)

Love the Melchon, looks like the Devil's Attorney 

The Focalor and the Glasya are damm slick as well. 

Still have my reservations about the Equinal, but Im normally reluctant about liking animal-human hybrids...

Erm... Babette's Glasya... I couldn't help but to think that it looks like as if though she is squatting down on that Crystal beneath her...  perhaps I just have a dirty mind...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

just want to add a few more monsters to keep things interesting.  

Ulitharid 

"Ulitharids are much taller and more physically powerful than normal mind flayers, being 7 1/2 tall. Their slimy skin is the same as other illithids, but darker. These noble illithid have six tentacles instead of four, surrounding a maw of jagged, saw-like teeth. They wear the same sort of robes as other mind flayers, but many also wear high-crowned headdresses to accentuate their importance."


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

Urophion 

"The urophion is the hideous result of hybridization between mind flayers and ropers. The urophion has a more than passing resemblance to the creature from which it was created. To the unwary, the urophion appears as a rocky outcropping about 9 feet in height, with a 3-foot diameter base tapering off to a 1-foot diameter at the apex. What appears to be ridges carved into the rock are actually the creature's thick tendrils, which it can wrap tightly around its mauve pillar. This creature has a single eye near the top, above a round lamprey-like maw. 

The six tendrils are 50 feet long and spaced equidistantly around the mouth. They are very strong and can be used to attack, or help it to stand upright. The urophion has a solid but malleable body, which allows it to resemble a stalagmite or a boulder, and it can even climb and hang from ceilings like a stalactite. The urophion can adjust its body temperature to match its surroundings, but is unable to change its purplish-gray hue"


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

Skuz 

"Skuz are ooze-like undead creatures found in stagnant ponds and lakes. Its natural form is that of a slimy green coating on the water, similar to algae. When prey comes near, it rises from the water and appears as an amorphous column of slime."


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll have a go of some stuff, I need something to draw anyway!. I'll draw any of the following...

Any Slaad lord; Chourst and Rennbuu, etc
Zuggtroy
Any Illithidae (is that how its spelt?)
Any type of Beholderkin (I know you already have Beholder Mothers, Directors, Crawlers, Gauths and Lensmen)
Scalders
Ulitharids
Urophion
Skuz

Alternatively i'll have a go of them all. Just a question, are you intending to publish these conversions as a book?. Thanks for your time...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2003)

most likely, they're just going to be on the Creature Catalog site (which, of course, you can always link to and tell people "i did that!"  )  if we were to ever publish them, we'd have to have a contract and pay you and all that... (not that you'd mind getting paid for it - but hey, we're broke  )


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 24, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *most likely, they're just going to be on the Creature Catalog site (which, of course, you can always link to and tell people "i did that!"  )  if we were to ever publish them, we'd have to have a contract and pay you and all that... (not that you'd mind getting paid for it - but hey, we're broke  ) *




Ah well, doesn't matter...

You'll be seeing some new pictures soon!...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2003)

eagerly awaiting...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2003)

Sonikal said:
			
		

> *Zuggtroy*




in case you didn't catch it later in the post, i added Zuggtmoy's picture in under her description.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi BOZ,

I've finished Zuggtmoy (or is it Zuggtroy?...)







What do you think?...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 25, 2003)

what a hideous mess!!

it's perfect!  



			
				Sonikal said:
			
		

> *Zuggtmoy*




this, to the best of my knowledge, is the correct spelling.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 26, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *what a hideous mess!!
> 
> it's perfect!   *




Glad you liked it!. Heres two more for the count...





Beholder-kin Overseer and Examiner  

What do you think?...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 26, 2003)

i really like those beholderkin... scary.  

as for the skuz, i'm not so sure... the bones are kind of too stiff to maintain the fluidity that the creature should have.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 27, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *i really like those beholderkin... scary.
> 
> as for the skuz, i'm not so sure... the bones are kind of too stiff to maintain the fluidity that the creature should have. *




Now you mention it the Skuz does look kinda crappy, actually I noticed it before. I'll have another go, but im glad you liked the Beholder-kin!...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 27, 2003)

well, it can be bony, but the bones should have a kind of rubbery consistency if they're to be there at all.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 27, 2003)

I've redone the Skuz. Im pleased with how it came out. The last picture was way to passive, so I decided to have it exploding out its algae-infested pool (really just being an extension of it!). What do you think?...






Sonikal

PS: May I ask when your gonna put the images up on the creature catalogue gallery?. Just curious to know...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 27, 2003)

mucho bettero!  

well, i have to be at my home computer, which has photoshop and an FTP server (both of which are needed) so i can set up the thumbnails and upload the image... i won't be home until tomorrow night at the earliest or maybe sunday... so, if i get the time in my busy schedule i can set it up this weekend.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 27, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *mucho bettero!
> 
> well, i have to be at my home computer, which has photoshop and an FTP server (both of which are needed) so i can set up the thumbnails and upload the image... i won't be home until tomorrow night at the earliest or maybe sunday... so, if i get the time in my busy schedule i can set it up this weekend.   *




Glad you liked it!, I dont know what was wrong with me when I made the original!..

And dont rush to get the pictures up, I can wait...  

Thanks again, plus heres a Urophian I drew, what do you think?...


----------



## Moulin Rogue (Jun 28, 2003)

Melchon revised.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2003)

cool!    updates to the gallery will be forthcoming...


----------



## Moulin Rogue (Jul 4, 2003)

Alastor The Grim. Comments?


----------



## Sonikal (Jul 4, 2003)

Here's 2 new beasties for you...





Beholder Elder-Orb





Beholder-kin Wacther

...What do you think?...


----------



## Sonikal (Jul 5, 2003)

Heres another one (im on a roll!)





Ulitharid


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the Urophian, Alastor, and the Ulitharid. I don't care much for the beholder-kin, and as for the last two, I'm ambivalent. 

But still they are all much better than anything I could ever hope to create.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 7, 2003)

to not ignore further critique:



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> *I like the examiner, but not the overseer. I am ambivalent towards the skuz.  *




and that was towards the previous version of the skuz... and i agree that the previous one was not as good as the one i see here now.  

you never know, i may find some free time tonight to update the gallery!


----------



## Sonikal (Jul 12, 2003)

Well, to keep things intresting, heres a few pictures...

_(NOTE; This is a poorly disguised bump, and an excuse to fluant my art-work in your face...)_ 





A Hezrou Mortal Hunter with a pet Vaath.




A Crawling Head Psion and a Chwidencha Druid.




Kurtezu - A Kobold with Spinagon Heritage.

Happy...


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jul 12, 2003)

Well it was just a random thing I drew in my sketchbook, but I noticed that Tiraphegs are among the monsters in the Creature Catalogue.  So here's a picture of some of them from my gallery...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 15, 2003)

LOL  tiraphegs...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2003)

just to let you know, folks, i AM going to post as much of this on the gallery within the next week as i have the patience for.    i am going to be advertising the CC by word of mouth at gencon, and since the first piece of news on the site will be the gallery update, people should get a chance to look at your work.    so get in those last-minute pieces!


----------



## Sonikal (Jul 18, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *just to let you know, folks, i AM going to post as much of this on the gallery within the next week as i have the patience for.    i am going to be advertising the CC by word of mouth at gencon, and since the first piece of news on the site will be the gallery update, people should get a chance to look at your work.    so get in those last-minute pieces! *




YAY!...

And by the way, incase you dont know my name is Ben Harris, for anmy credit purposes that is...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 21, 2003)

ok, posted some of the pieces on the gallery... the rest will have to wait until after gencon.    (busy, busy, busy...)


----------



## BOZ (Aug 29, 2003)

OK, let's see if we can get this moving again.   

over at the CC, we're working on upgrading the monsters to version 3.5 (see the link in my sig).  so, i'm asking for submissions on the monsters that we are starting off with.  some of them are detailed already in the main thread, some have yet to be.  it would be nice to have some pictures to go along with them when i debut the 3.5 monsters on the main page of the site.   

i've included reference illustrations for each of them (except for the smilodon which i couldn't find a D&D pic for - but a google search should turn up a decent picture of a saber-tooth tiger don't you think?) in the 3.5 Overhaul Project Gallery, and here are links that describe the creatures further: 

Astral Searcher 
Aura Energy Monster (aka Astral Energy Monster) 
Berbalang 
Bichir 
Elder Orb 
Golden Ammonite 
Hamadryad 
Lightning Golem 
Scaladar 
Smilodon


----------



## Babette (Aug 31, 2003)

*Hamadryad*

Hello  

I did the Hamadryad ,it's more of head shot though is that fine?
i'll post it later tonight, hopefully, cause  our scanner is strange


----------



## Babette (Aug 31, 2003)

*HamaDryad*

Hello  

here she is


----------



## BOZ (Sep 1, 2003)

oooh, pretty!    i think that's my favorite of the ones you've done for us so far... although those demon princesses were tough competition.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 9, 2003)

just noticed a link to this page has some nice smilodon images, if you're interested.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 12, 2003)

not that the descriptions have changed much, but i moved the working 3.5 revisions to this thread, where they will be a lot easier to find.


----------



## Malessa (Sep 26, 2003)

Thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 26, 2003)

ooh nice scaladar.


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 26, 2003)

Ooh, I agree on both pics.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 27, 2003)

i stuck malessa's scaladar and babette's hamadrayd in this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=63533


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2003)

Scaladar and Hamadryad, as well as Cryonax and Caarcinolaas by Michael LoPresti, added to the gallery officially!  yay!  get in on the bandwagon!


----------



## Babette (Oct 4, 2003)

*Swanmay*

Hello Boz  

Do you still want a pic for swanmay?
Happy to do pic..experimenting with photoshop if u haven't seen my latest stuff...so i'll draw her anyway and post it here...even if u don't want her..

Have a good one  

Babette


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2003)

eagerly awaiting.


----------



## Babette (Oct 5, 2003)

*Swanmay*

Hello  

i'm such a novice at colouring with computer...(the ol mouse makes u patient)
but i think i do alright considering (i'm not doing it properly)...and yes i'm in love with the lens flare..'what does it all mean basil'
it's a night pic and she's just transformed
...hope u like

have a good one


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2003)

ooh, pretty


----------



## Moulin Rogue (Oct 7, 2003)

I took a stab at the Golden Ammomite and tried a small "special effect" myself with the edges. Comments?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2003)

here are some new conversions, and some in the works, have a look and see what you can come up with!  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66577


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey Boz, can you email me a bigger pick of the feral slasher my email is NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2003)

how about if i just increase the size of that pic?  

sorry, that about the best i can do for ya.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 27, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> how about if i just increase the size of that pic?
> 
> sorry, that about the best i can do for ya.




That would work to


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2003)

done, then.  

and a new batch of monsters has been added to the CC homepage...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 30, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/kbozman74/monsterindex.html

i've increased the # of monsters on that site substantially... and as always, those not yet on the CC will be there soon enough!


----------



## veinglory (Nov 30, 2003)

*astral searcher thing?*

...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 1, 2003)

oooh, shiny!    i like...


----------



## James Heard (Dec 1, 2003)

Just as an alternate, since I have no clue what the thing is supposed to look like except from the description. I obviously over-keyed on the electrical idea...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 1, 2003)

scaladar?    if so, i've put reference illustrations in more than one place (search the thread, they're there!)  

definitely an interesting re-interpretation though!


----------



## James Heard (Dec 1, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> scaladar?    if so, i've put reference illustrations in more than one place (search the thread, they're there!)
> 
> definitely an interesting re-interpretation though!




OOps! Yep, a scaladar. Named the file, not the message. Doh!

Haven't searched the thread much, the boards have been slow as molasses lately for me.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 1, 2003)

that they have!  very frustrating when you're trying to get things done...

anyway:


			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> http://www.geocities.com/kbozman74/monsterindex.html




here you'll find a link to a picture of the scaladar as well as several other creatures - follow the links at the bottom of the page for more fun!


----------



## James Heard (Dec 2, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that they have!  very frustrating when you're trying to get things done...
> 
> anyway:
> 
> ...




Ok, I was just trying to get away from the whole "just another scorpion monster" thing. It's almost too bad that wasn't the original idea   

Maybe more later as I gear up trying to knock myself out of my painting rut so I can finish up the family's christmas gifts on time.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 3, 2003)

*Berbalang*

Yet another not so faithful interpretation, this time of the Berbalang.

_Edit: Just to note, these pictures have been reduced in quality because I'm feeling guilty for adding to the board clutter. I'm being deliberately fuzzy, and low quality jpgs really add to that._


----------



## James Heard (Dec 3, 2003)

*And another Berbalang*

More head, less potbelly, more um...batman


----------



## BOZ (Dec 3, 2003)

i like the first berbalang; it's more true to the concept.    we have a winnah!


----------



## apalmer (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi!  Would like to contribute....is the Feral Slasher still needed to be drawn? If not...anything equally nasty to draw?


----------



## BOZ (Dec 4, 2003)

sure, there are plenty!    follow the link i posted above!  there are a couple dozen monsters up there now, if you follow the right links...

edit:  for example... http://www.geocities.com/kbozman74/monster13.html


----------



## James Heard (Dec 5, 2003)

*Uldra*

Don't know if it's been done, but I decided to have a go at everyone's favorite frozen lawn gnome - the Uldra.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 5, 2003)

hehehee!!  neat!    i like your style...


----------



## James Heard (Dec 6, 2003)

*Booka*

More random images inspired from the CC, the Booka.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 6, 2003)

LOL!  that's great.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2003)

Just a realy quick sketch I did trying to do a Bulezau. I'm not really sure what was supposed to be going on. Rams horns and "minotaur-like" seemed to be pretty far apart and I didn't recall ever paying attention to one beforehand. Still, I liked the idea of doing a diseased demon with rams horns. This had a few more details before I started getting crazy into the sloppy digital painting, but in the end I think the menace suited it more than my "let's try to knock off a monster before I get back to the grinder and turn my arms to rubber" rough sketch.


----------



## apalmer (Dec 11, 2003)

k....having an incredibly hard time posted my are here.....i'm sure its something simple....but I've done it before with no problem....

Anyway....finished my verson of the feral slasher and would like to share it.....guess it will have to be a link to my gallery:

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


its a bit to werewolf (ish) but....its what flowed.


Hope it works for ya!

Allen


----------



## BOZ (Dec 11, 2003)

hey, i like it!  rough little fella...


----------



## James Heard (Dec 11, 2003)

apalmer said:
			
		

> k....having an incredibly hard time posted my are here.....i'm sure its something simple....but I've done it before with no problem....



You're looking for Attach Files and Managing Attachments, right under Thread Subscription below the message body. It helps to have a perfect idea of what your filename is, since you won't see your image attached until you actually post the message. I guess there's another way, since there's an Insert Image button in the editing tools, but attaching the files seems to work so I'm stickin' with it.


----------



## apalmer (Dec 11, 2003)

k....second try at posting the image (Feral Slasher)


----------



## apalmer (Dec 11, 2003)

never mind....i give up


----------



## BOZ (Dec 11, 2003)

is the image too big?


----------



## apalmer (Dec 12, 2003)

100kb....should be fine....every time I sign in and try to upload....I have to sign in again....repetitive cycle


----------



## BOZ (Dec 21, 2003)

ok, if you notice the CC homepage ( http://www.enworld.org/cc/ ) you'll see some new additions...


----------

